# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  รูปแบบในการจัดบุฟเฟต์เปรียบเทียบงานจัดเลี้ยงประเภทอื่นตามความชอบ

## Farmfoods

1. จัดบุฟเฟต์
2. โต๊ะจีน
3. ค็อกเทล




*1.  จัดบุฟเฟต์
*จัดบุฟเฟต์ ก็เป็นอีกตัวเลือกที่ชอบกันมากในยุคปัจจุบันนี้ เหมาะกับงานเลี้ยงในทุกโอกาส เป็นงานเลี้ยงที่ไม่มีพิธีมาก เปิดโอกาสให้แขกที่มาร่วมงานได้สามารถเลือกตักอาหารรับประทานเองได้ตามความพอใจชอบการให้บริการแบบบุฟเฟต์ จะมีโต๊ะขนาดใหญ่จัดวางอาหารบนถาดขนาดใหญ่ ตามประเภทของอาหาร มีทั้งอาหารเรียกน้ำย่อย อาหารหลัก อาหารทานเล่นขนมหวานนานาชนิด ปริมาณอาหารและความหลากหลายของอาหารในงานเจ้าภาพจะเป็นผู้กำหนด โดยผู้จัดบุฟเฟต์จะจัดเตรียมอาหารไว้เรียบร้อยล่วงหน้าก่อนงานเริ่มให้เพียงพอกับจำนวนคนที่ได้จองไว้ ทางผู้จัดบุฟเฟต์จะคิดราคาเป็นราคาต่อคน สำหรับโต๊ะจัดบุฟเฟต์อาจวางช้อนส้อมแก้วน้ำไว้ให้ หรือบางที่อาจมีเพียงโต๊ะว่าง และจะจัดภาชนะอุปกรณ์ ไว้ที่โต๊ะวางอาหารบุฟเฟต์ แขกจะต้องทราบว่าต้องมาหยิบอุปกรณ์ที่ได้จัดเตรียมไว้ให้ เช่น ถ้วย จาน ช้อนส้อม ฯลฯ และเลือกตักอาหารกินตามต้องการแล้วกลับไปนั่งรับประทานที่โต๊ะ เมื่อรับประทานเสร็จแล้วก็สามารถลุกขึ้นไปตักอาหารประเภทอื่นบริโภคใส่ภาชนะใหม่ได้อีกตามต้องการ พนักงานเสิร์ฟจะคอยเสิร์ฟเครื่องดื่ม และเก็บจานเก่าที่แขกรับประทานเสร็จแล้วออกไปจากโต๊ะ เพื่อให้แขกสามารถรับประทานได้สะดวก การจัดบุฟเฟต์จึงเป็นที่นิยมกันเยอะมากในปัจจุบัน เพราะอาหารกินที่บริการไม่จำเป็นต้องรอให้ครบจึงเสิร์ฟ ผู้รับประทานสามารถเห็นอาหารทุกอย่างที่จัดวางให้บริการ ให้เลือก บริโภค ตามต้องการได้เลย เวลาในการจัดบุฟเฟต์สามารถจัดได้ทุกช่วงเวลาเหมาะสมจัดบุฟเฟต์ทำให้เราสะดวกไม่ต้องเสียเวลาในการเตรียมอาหารเตรียมงานเองและยังกำหนดงบในการจัดบุฟเฟต์ได้อีกด้วย




*ข้อดี ข้อเสีย ของการจัดงานเลี้ยงแบบบุฟเฟต์
*
*ข้อดี
*1. จัดบุฟเฟต์สะดวกสบายไม่ต้องเหนื่อยกับการซื้อหาอาหาร และเตรียมงาน
2. จัดบุฟเฟต์ระบุได้งบไม่บานปราย
3. อาหารแบบบุฟเฟต์หลากหลายเลือกได้ไม่จำกัด
4. อุปกรณ์ อาหาร และรูปแบบการจัดบุฟเฟต์ บริหารงานโดยผู้เชี่ยวชาญ




*ข้อเสีย
*1. ผู้สูงอายุมักไม่นิยมแบบบุฟเฟต์ เพราะไม่สะดวกที่จะเดินไปตักอาหารกินเอง
2. เนื่องจากจัดบุฟเฟต์ บางครั้งอาจไม่สะดวกสบายแก่แขกได้
3. อาหารบางอย่างทำทิ้งไว้นานความอร่อยอาจลดลง
 
*2. โต๊ะจีน*		  
จัดเลี้ยงแบบโต๊ะจีน  เป็นอีกรูปแบบหนึ่งนิยมในการจัดเลี้ยงทุกโอกาสทั่วไป งานเลี้ยงแบบโต๊ะจีน จึงเอื้อต่อการพบปะสังสรรค์พูดคุย  งานเลี้ยงแบบโต๊ะจีนจะคล้ายกับงานเลี้ยงแบบบุฟเฟต์แต่ต่างกันที่บุฟเฟต์จะเป็นการบริการตัวเอง แต่โต๊ะจีนจะมีพนักงานบริการคอยเสิร์ฟอาหารให้ถึงที่โต๊ะ และมีหน้าที่คอยเก็บอาหารหรือจานชาม  บริการน้ำดื่มรับประทานเรียบร้อยแล้ว สำหรับรายการอาหารทุกโต๊ะจะเป็นชุดเดียวกันกำหนดโดยเจ้าภาพจะเป็นคนจัดการเรื่องเมนูอาหารเอง พนักงานจะเสิร์ฟทีละอย่างตามลำดับ บนโต๊ะจะเตรียมจัดวางอุปกรณ์ประจำแต่ละที่นั่ง เช่น จาน ชาม ช้อน ตะเกียบ แก้วน้ำ เป็นต้น ช่วงเวลาที่จัด การจัดเลี้ยงแบบโต๊ะจีนนั้น เหมาะสำหรับการจัดในช่วงกลางวันและช่วงเย็นนิยมกันมาก เรื่องของอาการบริโภคซึ่งจำเป็นจะต้องมีการเตรียมอาหารสดใหม่อยู่เกือบตลอดทุกขั้นตอน และยังต้องทำเป็นจำนวนมาก  งบประมาณการจัดแบบโต๊ะจีนทุกคนคิดว่าอาจดูสิ้นเปลืองแต่แท้ที่จริงแล้วเมื่อนำค่าอาหารมาคิดราคาต่อหัว พบว่าการจัดแบบ โต๊ะจีน มีราคาถูกที่สุดเมื่อเทียบกับรูปแบบการจัดเลี้ยงแบบบุฟเฟต์หรืองานแบบอื่นๆโดยทั่วไป แต่การจัดบุฟเฟต์ก็เป็นที่นิยมจัดกันมากในยุคนี้ เพราะจัดบุฟเฟต์ทำให้แขกสามารถเลือกทานชอบเองได้ จัดบุฟเฟต์หรือร้านอาหารแบบบุฟเฟต์จึงเป็นที่ต้องการพอใจกันมากในยุคนี้




*ข้อดี ข้อเสีย ของการจัดงานแบบโต๊ะจีน
*			  
*ข้อดี
*1. อาหารมีความสดใหม่ 
2. ไม่ต้องเหนื่อยและเสียเวลาในการทำอาหารหรือเตรียมงานเอง
3. ทำให้สะดวกในการรับรองแขกที่มาจำนวนมากเกินคาดได้ (ไม่จำกัดคน)
			  
*ข้อเสีย
*1. ไม่สามารถเลือกอาหารบริโภคเองเพราะเจ้าภาพจัดการให้เรียบร้อยแล้ว
2. ระยะเวลาในการปรุงอาหารใช้เวลานาน อาจทำให้อาหารขาดช่วง ทำให้แขกเกิดความไม่พอใจได้เช่นกัน




 
*3. ค็อกเทล
*การจัดงานเลี้ยงแบบค็อกเทล เป็นอีกตัวเลือกในการจัดงานเลี้ยง ลักษณะงานไม่เป็นพิธีมากนัก งานเลี้ยงแบบค็อกเทลจึงเน้นบริการจำพวกเครื่องดื่มส่วนใหญ่เครื่องดื่มจะมีทั้งแบบมีแอลกอฮอล์ และไม่มีแอลกอฮอล์ ประเภทของอาหารบริโภคจะเป็นประเภทอาหารว่าง อาหารทานเล่นไว้ให้แขกในงานได้เดินเลือกบริโภคระหว่างงานก็จะมีพนักงานถือถาดคอยเสิร์ฟเครื่องดื่มตามบริเวณงานให้แขกได้เลือกกินปริมาณและความหลากหลายของอาหารหรือเครื่องดื่มรับประทานจะขึ้นอยู่กับเจ้าภาพซึ่งจะเป็นผู้กำหนดตั้งค่าส่วนใหญ่จะเป็นอาหารชิ้นเล็กขนาดพอคำกินสะดวก การบริการอาหารจะไม่ใช่ประเภทอาหารมื้อหลักที่ทำให้กินอิ่มท้อง เหมือนจัดบุฟเฟต์ โต๊ะจีน หรือแบบ อื่นๆ สำหรับช่วงเวลาในการจัดงานสามารถจัดได้ทุกช่วงเวลาต้องการตามรูปแบบงาน

 *ข้อดี ข้อเสีย ของการจัดงานแบบค็อกเทล
*			 
*ข้อดี
*1. สะดวกสบาย สามารถเลือก อาหาร เครื่องดื่ม ได้ตามต้องการ ไม่จำกัด
2. บรรยากาศของงานจะเน้นการพูดคุย ความเป็นอิสระสบายๆเป็นกันเอง




*ข้อเสีย
*1. การจัดงานเลี้ยงแบบค็อกเทล จะเน้นการเดินหรือการยืนเป็นหลัก อาจทำให้เมื่อยได้
2. อาหารประเภทค็อกเทลนั้นเป็นอาหารขนาดเล็กไม่พอทานให้อิ่ม เหมือนจัดบุฟเฟต์ หรือจัดเลี้ยงแบบ อื่นๆ ได้

----------


## Farmfoods

updated ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update  ka

----------


## Farmfoods

update  ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update  ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update  ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update ka..

----------


## Farmfoods

update ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update  ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update  ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update ka.

----------


## Farmfoods

update ka.

----------

